# A 'hard gainer' doing 5x5 stronglift workout.. Advice



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been in out of the gym for 3 years, never stuck with it for longer than a month, my genes are terrible (no excuse) but still frustrating, I can eat like a horse and be lucky to put a pound on.

My brother is also like me, but hes got determination, and since hes returned from travelling, hes passed that determination on to me and Im currently really enjoying working out. Hes been working out for around 2 years and is in very good shape. Hes convinced me to do the 5x5 stronglift workout.

Im 21, 6ft, 11.5stone (before starting)

work out A:

Squats 5 sets of 5 reps

bench press 5 sets of 5 reps

bent over BB rows 5 sets of 5 reps

work out b

squats 5 sets of 5 reps

shoulder press 5 sets of 5 reps

dead lift 1 set of 5 reps

Working out 3 times a week, doing the workouts in turn.

My diet is:

Morning 8am- shake - 70g oats, 2 scoops protein powder, 400ml milk + banana + multi vits/fish oil caps

Mid morning 11am - 200g salmon + 30 almonds

Dinner - 3pm - 150g-200g chicken breast + 100g wholewheat pasta + veg

Tea - 6pm - what ever my mum does me (ha) always good portion of veg, carbs and protein

IF WORKOUT DAY

Workout 1 hour after Tea, about 7 usually sometimes later.

Post workout - 2 scoops protein powder + 2 bits of fruit

Before bed (11ish) 5 scrambled eggs

IF NOT A WORKOUT DAY

just usually have 5 eggs before bed

Drink more than enough water in the day, and get roughly 7-8hours sleep

Ive been doing this workout and diet for 16weeks now. Im now 12stone 4, it feels mainly water and fat Ive gained which is gutting. My strength has gone up a lot but I cant physically see much more muscle

I need advice.. I know putting muscle on naturally is a very slow process unless you have good genetics, and even then its still not instant.

Should I just keep going? Is there something Im doing wrong? Any suggestions welcome

Go easy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You need to take pictures mate and take measurements. I take a picture atleast every week in the same position. I thought my cut was completely failing after 5 weeks because I could not see ANY changes in my body, looked back a 5 week old pic and certainly saw the difference, the same goes for growing. What macros are you hitting with that diet?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Not only that mate but you are training for strength, strength doesn't weigh anything, nor does it have a mass lol.

That's not to say that as you get stronger your size will increase, it will, but if you are looking purely to get bigger then add a few reps to your ranges.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stronglifts is fine for building mass.

OP just keep going. If you stall, eat more. Simple as that


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

Not sure what macros im hitting tbh, maybe I should work it all out and plan my diet a little better.

Tassotti, thats exactly what my brother keeps saying lol

Cheers for the advice lads


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Train for 6 months solid. Give the routine a chance. Nobody ever made gains in a month.


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2005)

You are a relative beginner so you will gain with virtually any routine as long as you are consistent in your training and your diet is right.

However I do think 5 reps is on the low side and you will probably need to go higher in the future to keep making gains. This is an interesting article on the topic written by a sports doctor -

http://www.doctorpg.org/how-many-reps-to-build-muscle.html


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Train for 6 months solid. Give the routine a chance. Nobody ever made gains in a month.


Ive been training for 16week so roughly 4 months but yeh I'll keep going and see how it works out


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not only that mate but you are training for strength, strength doesn't weigh anything, nor does it have a mass lol.
> 
> That's not to say that as you get stronger your size will increase, it will, but if you are looking purely to get bigger then add a few reps to your ranges.


Poor advice mate


----------

